# Finally finished my haunt video...



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

who knew it would take over 5 hours to edit 30min of video into something useable...

anyway, I put it up on google videos since youtube has a 100mb cutoff and it was 158mb.

here's the url:

2006 Haunt on Windy Hill

if there is anything you think I should change lemme know... this is what I will be submitting for the DVD.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

AWESOME WORK!!

Haunt and filming....

Dennis


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that was great , your crawler looks creepy and the scare crow was cool & those pumpkins nice work


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work on the pumpkins!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey great video! Love the crawler and scarecrow - both are high on my "to-do" list. Are the pumpkins real or the fake kind? They look fantastic either way. Again , really great video. Isn't it amazing how much time a short movie takes to put together?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the pumpins are real... my sister carved the witch face (looks like grover) and one of our foster kids carved the traditional looking pumpin and some of oogy-boogy (had to rescue it) and I did the rest of em... it took 2 evenings. Monday and tuesday they took 1 hour turns in a large bucket of water w/ a little bleach to keep em hydrated. all of the patterns were from zombiepumpins.com, and I took some of the patterns over to staples and blew them up 125 and 130% to fit the pumpkins completely.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great stuff NickG! The JOLs are terrific. The whole display was very nicely done.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I too like the JOLs. Good video Nick!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Great job. Those pumpkins are awesome!


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

Great Video and nice display. I am jealous of the number of TOT's you had, we only got 6 this year. Loved the snorting in the video gave me a good laugh. Thanks for sharing. :jol:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job! Loved the video, thanks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Really cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very good vid..your crawler is excellent as well as many more props you had. pumpkins are cool ..love doing those.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Fantastic


----------

